# quickspins



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

quick spins....i fletched my arrows with these...anyone shoot them and what do you think?


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2004)

One of my buddies shoots them in indoor leagues. His only complaint is durability. They seem to get torn up quicker than regular vanes due to the added fin. Otherwise they work fine, but in his opinion not worth the added cost.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

yeah, i have heard the same thing. i have never shot them, but i also heard that the little fin on the back of the fletching gets a little beat up and it throws everything off.

kase


----------



## bukn77 (Feb 18, 2006)

I think they are a overpriced and not very durable.


----------

